# Jekyll Island End of this week. (Feb 29-Mar 2)



## jamesmcdanielii (Feb 25, 2008)

Hello all. I'm going to be down @ Jekyll the end of this week, and hoping to catch a few fish while I'm there. Some people have told me the pier isn't all that productive, and that surf fishing the southwest side of the island would be better. I'll only be bringing along a couple of 8' rods and a 7 footer, so any sort of real distance casting is pretty much out of the question. 

I don't really care what I catch. Sheeps, reds, trout, flounder, whatever, I just want to catch a few and kill a few hours. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

I dont know much about jekyll but i would guess you would be better off in some backwater rather than the surf or pier this time of year,as is anywhere along the georgia coast in feb>


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Whiting and Black Drum are showing up around the Jekyll Pier. Should be a few Sheepsheads still around, too.

Also, pitch some jigs in the little creek on the way to the pier, and at the foot bridge, always Trout and the odd Redfish or Flounder lurking about...

Good luck!


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

you know rob i noticed the water warming here a little to it want be long will it. You gonna come to the tybee pier this year arent you. I gotta get you on some fish around my parts. From the shore my man aint nobody better than me around tybee!! Ive lived and breathed it from the public holes to the local holes to the unknown holes hell i think ive fished places i myself aint even been before sometimes.imagine that.


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

*tybee*

u know u are right clinder i have learned alot from u just :fishing: with u that one time thanks for the info and the :beer:cant wait till may maybe we can all hook up again me u sammy and ray


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

deano said:


> u know u are right clinder i have learned alot from u just :fishing: with u that one time thanks for the info and the :beer:cant wait till may maybe we can all hook up again me u sammy and ray


man you know we dont fish. whats fishing??????? and we dont know s**t if you know what i mean. Were just the *big timing *tybee pirate crew that dont do or know s**t bout fishing man. Quite spreading rumors>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> or i aint gonna be your friend no more......whats a razorback clam???drum spawn???when??? whats cut bait???* is a blue claw a sexual side effect of no sex???*? ive heard of double drop bait rigs , drop shots, fish finder rigs, bimini twist, blood knots,kahle hooks, circle hooks, j hooks, live bait hooks trout hooks, polymer knots, triple side swipe double ought snaps with a two loop over the top snelled double magged hook and all that s**t,,,, but whats it all mean im tellin ya????whats it all mean????????????????????????????????????????????? and casting good god man we live on the ocean for 30+ years with 100drs. of years past generations from the low country and dont know what it is. now thats sorry im tellin you.just plain sorry!! Us folks down south was still eatin fish from the pond when most were already eatin mcdonalds.na just kiddin. cant wait to see yall man and this year is going to be great. last year before the beach replenishment. I know one thing in all my lack of knowledge and its that if* ray* (((yes this is for you shade12,,, *are you still reading ray*??))))doesnt hit the *side* of the pier in some *shallow *water this year he aint gone catch what hes fishin for. its to deep on the end for them *bait fish* . Mark my words my man. mark my words! But what do i know.............bimini twist huh......


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

jamesmcdanielii said:


> Hello all. I'm going to be down @ Jekyll the end of this week, and hoping to catch a few fish while I'm there. Some people have told me the pier isn't all that productive, and that surf fishing the southwest side of the island would be better. I'll only be bringing along a couple of 8' rods and a 7 footer, so any sort of real distance casting is pretty much out of the question.
> 
> I don't really care what I catch. Sheeps, reds, trout, flounder, whatever, I just want to catch a few and kill a few hours. Any advice would be appreciated.



sorry to hijack your thread man.

Rob (railroader) has some good solid info on jekyll and i would trust his knowledge of the area anyday anytime if i was you.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

sorry didnt mean do duplicate either was tryin to correct a spelling error.


----------



## jamesmcdanielii (Feb 25, 2008)

Railroader - Thanks for the info. I guess right now the key is just going to be to try everything and see if I can get anything to work. I've got some DOA shrimp and minnows that I was hoping to get in the water somewhere.

clinder - don't worry about it. That was good reading.


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

clinder said:


> man you know we dont fish. whats fishing??????? and we dont know s**t if you know what i mean. Were just the *big timing *tybee pirate crew that dont do or know s**t bout fishing man. Quite spreading rumors>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> or i aint gonna be your friend no more......whats a razorback clam???drum spawn???when??? whats cut bait???* is a blue claw a sexual side effect of no sex???*? ive heard of double drop bait rigs , drop shots, fish finder rigs, bimini twist, blood knots,kahle hooks, circle hooks, j hooks, live bait hooks trout hooks, polymer knots, triple side swipe double ought snaps with a two loop over the top snelled double magged hook and all that s**t,,,, but whats it all mean im tellin ya????whats it all mean????????????????????????????????????????????? and casting good god man we live on the ocean for 30+ years with 100drs. of years past generations from the low country and dont know what it is. now thats sorry im tellin you.just plain sorry!! Us folks down south was still eatin fish from the pond when most were already eatin mcdonalds.na just kiddin. cant wait to see yall man and this year is going to be great. last year before the beach replenishment. I know one thing in all my lack of knowledge and its that if* ray* (((yes this is for you shade12,,, *are you still reading ray*??))))doesnt hit the *side* of the pier in some *shallow *water this year he aint gone catch what hes fishin for. its to deep on the end for them *bait fish* . Mark my words my man. mark my words! But what do i know.............bimini twist huh......



Ummm Chet I dont know what to say. This must have been after I talked to you on the phone. But I dont use a Bimini twist on anything

Yep fish the B side and B shallow cause its to deep or come to Jekyll with me and we can get you some Big one from the C

Anyways Jekyll has been really slow right NOW. The bite should pick up as the water temp does.
But whiting a few trout and possible Red and black drum. For the reds and trout fish near the creek at the pier on the out going tide


----------



## jamesmcdanielii (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey Railroader, thanks for the tip about hitting the creek before the pier. The DOA shrimp did their work pretty well. I caught 5 trout, but only 3 big enough to keep. Had a great time until we pulled in a toadfish (I had to look it up on the net). It was so ugly I gave up fishing altogether. hahaha. Had a few good hours at it, though. I ended up not even trying anything off the pier. It looked like the few people out there were catching next to nothing. Oh, by the way, you might have mentioned the swarms of satanic flesh-eating zombie bugs, though. Haha. Truly, I appreciate it.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

satanic flesh eating zombiw bugs....lollollol......Those are the locals called *sand knats*!!!!!!!!! them guys up north dont know what we deal with when it comes to them!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

